# FLASHLIGHT FLICKERING, HELP



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just received the Ultrafire Alpha C-1 Item DX SKU: 2672. It flickers. I took it apart and clear it with alcohol, then it would stop... but when I hold it and move around, it flicker again. How can I fix this issue. Thank you.

-E


----------



## Marduke (Dec 7, 2007)

Might have to do the paperclip fix.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 7, 2007)

how? please assist. Please be detail... I not that techy.


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 7, 2007)

Tighten up the loose switch in the tail, two holes opposite each other, turn.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 7, 2007)

i am sorry, i don't get it... tighten the loose switch??? it's tight already, it wasn't loose.... so sorry for not understanding your post.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 7, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Tighten up the loose switch in the tail, two holes opposite each other, turn.


 
I tighten it already... after cleaning it with alcohol, i tighten it hard.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 7, 2007)

A common problem with the Ultrafire lights is they the body conducts the current between the tailcap and head/driver, and the ends of the body tube are free from anodizing to do this. However, fairly often, not everything is long enough, or either the driver or tailcap assembly is screwed in too far and the body cannot make contact on the ends. If you see either the head or tailcap screwed in so far as there is no space between it and the body, that contact may be a little shy. You can bend a paperclip into a circle, and place it between the body and end to fill the gap.

Edit:
The tailswitch assembly is actually screwed inside the tailcap. The tailswitch assembly can sometimes be tightened into the tailcap further by using the two indentions you see inside the tailcap next to the spring.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi is everything tight, head, battery tube,is the battery loose inside,is the light engine loose inside.because it seems current is getting disconected when you move the light around.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi is everything tight, head, battery tube,is the battery loose inside,is the light engine loose inside.because it seems current is getting disconected when you move the light around.



I tighten everything. I even pull the springs out a little just in case it didn't connect. I am using the 18650 battery. It don't rattle until I shake it hard like crazy.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

it flickers and then I turn it off and then back on, it stop. then flickers again..cycle continues


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 8, 2007)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I just received the Ultrafire Alpha C-1 Item DX SKU: 2672. It flickers. I took it apart and clear it with alcohol, then it would stop... but when I hold it and move around, it flicker again. How can I fix this issue. Thank you.
> 
> -E



Simple...send it back.

*"Just received"*


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Simple...send it back.
> 
> *"Just received"*



I did ask for a RMA from DX (still waiting for response)... I was thinking it could be something minor that I can fix instead of waiting another 2-3 weeks for the replacement.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 8, 2007)

Upon looking more closely at the pictures online, you probably need the paperclip fix on the tailcap, as the head is not a printed circuit board. Or tighten the switch inside the tailcap.







See the two indentions in the shiny part of the aluminum on either side of the spring? those are spots you can grip with plyers and tighten the switch into the tailcap more, or place a round paperclip around the outside over this shiny area.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

so just make a round paperclip and drop it over the aluminum/indention to fill the gap? Is that what you mean marduke?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 8, 2007)

Try tightening using the two holes first. Righy tighty, lefty loosey


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

i'll try tighten it tomorrow at work, the plier is at work. for paperclip, use the thick one or the small skinny one?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 8, 2007)

Depends on the light and the gap. Start with a small one. But you still need plyers to form it into a perfect circle and trim the ends to match up to be the correct size.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

then just drop it on top of the aluminum where the 2 indentions are?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

last question buddy, its it possible to put it under the aluminum then tighten it so it wont fall out when changing battery?


----------



## glockboy (Dec 8, 2007)

Try open the tailcap guts and take out the rubber boot, put the tailcap back and turn it on without the rubber boot, see if it stop FLICKERING.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

glockboy said:


> Try open the tailcap guts and take out the rubber boot, put the tailcap back and turn it on without the rubber boot, see if it stop FLICKERING.


 
Still flickering...going to try the paperclip fix and see how it goes.


----------



## Scourie (Dec 8, 2007)

Try touching something metallic to the base of the battery and to the body end. By doing this you're bypassing the switch, and if it still flickers the the problem is at the head end.

Rob


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess I found the problem... Whenever I click it, it turns on and flickers..but if I use my finger and press firmly on the rubber switch..the flicker stops...

I try adding an extra thin piece of rubber between the rubber button and the click switch...still flickers..need something more firm..but if too firm, it click on and cannot click off...

I already email DX to replace a click switch..but since it's weekend don't think they will reply until monday.

any ideas?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't have a chance to try it yet until I get home from work... Is it possible the flickering is due to battery issue... I am using rechargeable 18650?

-E


----------



## abvidledUK (Dec 8, 2007)

Please tell me why so much time is being spent on a $21 torch?

In this thread ?

I cost my time, it's just not worth spending so much time on such a simple problem.

UltraFire Alpha-C1 1x18650 2xCR123A Cree Flashlight
$20.50


----------



## richdsu (Dec 8, 2007)

In My Optinion : the Clicky Switch is faulty. 

Hook up the Switch to a multimeter ( analog type), operate the switch on-off and see if the meter flickers when switched on.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 8, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Please tell me why so much time is being spent on a $21 torch?
> 
> In this thread ?
> 
> ...



Its not the money issue. I want to learn and fix it. I know it's only $20.50. No big deal. But I want to learn.

Btw. If you spend lot of time trying to fix or solve issue(s) with your gf/wife do you just give up and get another one? As they say "plenty of fish in the ocean" 


Now back to the Ultrafire Alpha C-1... when I put in 2 CR123A, it's perfectly fine..but when putting in the 18650 and 17670, it flickers. What seems to be the problem.

-E


----------



## adamlau (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you using button top cells? Perhaps the length of the batteries is the problem. And if you find that the paper clip trick works, make sure you DeoxIt [SIZE=-1]GOLD down.
[/SIZE]


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Dec 9, 2007)

adamlau said:


> Are you using button top cells? Perhaps the length of the batteries is the problem. And if you find that the paper clip trick works, make sure you DeoxIt [SIZE=-1]GOLD down.
> [/SIZE]



the bottom of the cell don't have a button.. just flat. I make a round paperclip and drop it on top of the aluminum where the 2 indentions is (exactly like what Marduke told me), still don't work. I am very sure the spring touches the battery because i can hear it make noise (battery and spring touching) when I tighten it. What do you mean DeoxIt GOLD?


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow, this forum is really a great help and a useful source for problems like that. I had half an hour ago exactly the same problem with my fenix L2D. I just modded it with anti-slide-tape (I believe it is also known as surftape) because I think the surface is just too slippery. right after I reassembled the lamp it quit working, came back on for a second and shutted off again. no shaking helped but when I unscrewed the tailcap, I heard a rattling noise that wasn't definetely never there before. "well, you doesn't seem to like your new coat" I said to my lamp  and the next thought was about a thread that I read a couple days ago, thanks to marduke who lead me here. indeed the swicht had loosen itself (don't ask me why) but thanks to this forum I had the problem fixed in no time. I took the opportunity to take the backpart appart, clean the switch and all parts with grain alcohol (spirit) and after that lubed the threads, swicht and tailcap with silicon grease (can't hurt).


btw, here is a picture of the lamp:









I decided not to wrap around the head because I wear it in its dedicated holster and the rough surface of the tape will not allow to slide very good in/out. however the grip is now just fantastic and I can recommend this method to everyone who is looking for a cheap but effective solution to the "slippery" problem.


regards, holger


----------

